
Most States That Are Reopening Fail to Meet White House Guidelines - MaysonL
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/07/us/coronavirus-states-reopen-criteria.html
======
egberts1
Keith Collins writes mostly business articles for NYT. This kind of shady
journalism is probably better written by NYT medical-related staff. #caring

